# 2004 vs. 2005 & maintenance



## DavidVTHokie (Nov 12, 2004)

(Short time listener, first time caller)

I think I've been bitten by the Maxima bug. I'm considering the Mazda6 5-door, the Accord EX V6, and the Maxima SE. I need to get out and trive these cars, but for now the Maxima is holding my interest more than the other two.

I guess I'm wondering what maint issues (if any) you've had with your cars?

What differences are there b/t MY2004 and MY2005?

Thanks!


----------



## GODS_FAVORITE (Oct 18, 2004)

Dude if you need 6th generation answers go here you will get the help you need faster. Its all for maximas hope this link helps good luck http://forums.maxima.org/index.php? Oh yea you need to have 15 post before you can make your own threads they do that to cut down on the bs :thumbup:


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

DavidVTHokie said:


> (Short time listener, first time caller)
> 
> I think I've been bitten by the Maxima bug. I'm considering the Mazda6 5-door, the Accord EX V6, and the Maxima SE. I need to get out and trive these cars, but for now the Maxima is holding my interest more than the other two.
> 
> ...


I drive a maxima, but i hear good things about the accord ex v6, mostly that the clutch is light as a feather, it is fun to drive, reliable, well built and the fit and finish is great. ive heard mixed reviews on the new gen maxima. ive heard quite a bit about poor build quality. as for the mazda6, i have no opinion. would rather get the honda accord v6 coupe with nav.


----------

